# ¿Que circuito integrado es un FLIP-FLOP JK con flanco de subida del reloj?



## joelec (Oct 28, 2013)

¿existe? solo he encontrado el FLIP-FLOP JK con flanco de bajada (74LS73). Soy nuevo en esta comunidad, espero sus ayudas de antemano. ...


----------



## fucko (Oct 28, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_7400_series_integrated_circuits

ahi hay varios en tecnologia TTL , algunos vienen con 2 otros con 1 y una and etc. Espero que te sirva , por cierto si no lo consigues creo que una inversora al clock ayudaria .Gracias!!


----------



## joelec (Oct 28, 2013)

¿No crees que altere en algo el funcionamiento del FLIP FLOP?
Puesto que si no me equivoco el flanco es algo así como un indicador donde se cuestionará en que valor lógico están las entradas (1 ó 0) para dar su correspondiente salida.
Encontré el 74LS109 me gustaría mucho que lo verifiques haber si sería el mas adecuado.
Muchas gracias por la respuesta, agradecido estoy de antemano.


----------



## fucko (Oct 28, 2013)

joelec dijo:


> no crees que altere en algo el funcionamiento del FLIP FLOP, puesto que si no me equivoco el flanco es algo asi como un indicador donde se cuestionara en que valor lógico están las entradas (1 ó 0) para dar su correspondiente salida. Encontre el 74LS109 me gustaria mucho que lo verifiques haber si seria el mas adecuado. MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA RESPUESTA, AGRADECIDO ESTOY DE ANTEMANO



en si flanco es el momento en que "sube" o "baja" el reloj , estos FF son activado por flanco , antes por nivel o master-slave. Si ese FF es un JK con flanco positivo . Suerte!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 28, 2013)

En la serie 4000 está el CD4027


----------



## joelec (Nov 4, 2013)

muchas gracias a los 2, ahondando mas en el tema me di cuenta que no encontrare un FF con flanco de subida en el reloj por no ser comercial, muchas gracias por brindarme informacion a ambos


----------



## ericksm (Nov 5, 2013)

Solo añade un inversor en la entrada del clock (en el 74LS73) y ya tienes el flanco de subida


----------



## joelec (Nov 14, 2013)

gracias ahora se que era lo mas adecuado


----------

